# deleted



## goodharborLuna (Oct 18, 2011)

:-*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Eating Leaves Whole/Stomach Surgery*

This precisely mirrors our dog's diet. Leaves, bed stuffing, grass, soil, some paper, even the occasional aluminum wrapper is no problem so far. We try to limit the uptake but it's impossible to eliminate completely. 
Normal, IMO vet may have jumped the gun on this one.


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Eating Leaves Whole/Stomach Surgery*

Our oldest dog, a Vizsla cross, has had stomach issues for many years. Victors main problem was eating nasty things that are found laying around a farm when you raise cattle and other livestock. He would start vomiting and would not be able to pass what ever he had eaten. While we never had to do surgery, (it was life threatening and did require prompt attention) he did have to be cleaned out a couple of times and one time the vet found rocks in his stomach. She said dogs will eat strange things when their stomachs hurt. He would frantically eat grass when a problem was brewing.

He has made it to age 14, but has to take a stool softener every day. We just recently made it through him getting into and eating 2 chicken carcasses that had been pressure cooked. I figured that would be the end when I realized what had happened, but with extra stool softener, some bread, lots of water and a million walks at all hours of the day and night they passed on their own. 

He is blind, can't hear, and has arthritis but can still get into trouble. They never learn what to not to eat.


----------



## goodharborLuna (Oct 18, 2011)

VirgilsMom:Thanks very much for sharing your story. I'm glad to hear your dog has done fairly with all the awful things eaten. . .

Datacan: Glad your dog is doing okay eating odd stuff and passing it thru and I agree it's normal for them to eat weird stuff 

When I posted I was trying to be helpful wasn't prepared to receive other opinions on my vets recommendation.... at a sensitive time when she hasn't even made it home yet. 

Since it is a "public forum" one needs NOT to be sensitive to other opinions.... so I to deleted the post for now. :

GoodHarborLuna Mom


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Good for you for taking your baby in to the vet. It can be a scary time for sure and you did whats right for you and your dog. 

Im sorry to hear about the "other" comments. 

I hope all will be well with your baby and thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery are coming your way.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, my dog is stupid and may just have an iron stomach. We may even do stupid things together. And if you need encouragement, please accept my deepest apologies.
Grapes, Oak and others are poisonous.

I need to elaborate...our dog eats grape leaves among other leaves he finds. Grapes are known to cause kidney failure in dogs; don't know about the leaves. We also have an oak tree up front our neighbor's house. And just like your dog Sam may sometimes sneak around and eat some of them.
Your dog ate oak tree leaves - (you posted 40 of them were found in it's stomach along with tree limbs). You were advised by your vet to undergo stomach surgery and remove the leaves in order to save your dog's life. I assume the leaves fell off the tree since winter is around the corner. 

I wish a speedy recovery to your dog and please do not feel offended by my comment. :'(


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

I too did not mean to offend. I apologize if it seemed that way. I am one of the first people to run to the vet for stomach problems because even tho it never ended in surgery, I know how serious and long lasting these problems can be. I would have done the same as you did.

I hope your dog makes a speedy recovery and once again I apologize if I offended you


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

goodharborLuna,
How did she make out? Is she still coming home today? How scary for you all! I'm sure the last several days have been very long and stressful for you. But they seem to recover extremely quickly, so hopefully all will back back to normal real soon. I have two v's, but my female has had a few issues requiring surgery (impaled herself on a stick and had a mast cell tumor removed) - and the last time I left her off at the vet, I was crying like a crazy person - the receptionist at our vets was wonderful...I think she was really worried about me :-[ Take care - and I'm sure lots of V kisses will help you all get through this!


----------

